# Kindle Fire HDX for a gift



## Doodle Mom (Oct 2, 2012)

I am wanting to buy my daughter and her family a Kindle Fire HDX for Christmas.  Is there anything I need to know about purchasing it for them? Apps easy to download?  They don't have Prime but are added to my account, do they need that?  Any information would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If they are just 'users' on your Prime account, they will not be able to take advantage of the prime extras for kindles/Fires.  So no free book borrow each month, and no free video streaming.  This assumes they have their own SEPARATE amazon account to which the Fire will be registered.  But, really being a prime member is not requisite.  They'll likely get a free month of their own, but they can let it lapse with no real loss of user experience.


----------

